# سؤال فني عن الطائرة وهو عدم قردتها على الرجوع للخلف ؟



## Fady (3 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ...

سؤالي هو عدم قدرة الطائرة الرجوع للخلف حيث تقوم سيارة صغيرة بدفعها للخلف لتكمل هي مسارها متقدمة للأمام لأخذ مسار الإقلاع ..


----------



## جاسر (5 مارس 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

بعض الطائرات المزودة بمحركات مروحية أو محركات ذات دواسر ( أصح تسمية!) تستطيع بالفعل التحرك للخلف, مثل طائرة النقل الحربي C-130. ولكن الطائرات النفاثة لا يمكنها ذلك حتى محركات الطائرات النفاثة الكبيرة لا يمكن أن تستخدم الـ Thrust reverser لخطورة الغازات الحارة وقد يؤدي الى خلع المحرك نتيجة القوة الكبيرة ولذلك لا يستخدم الا وقت لمس الأرض أثناء الهبوط أو الحط (أصح تسمية!).
أما استخراجها من -الهنقر- فلابد يكون بواسطة مركبة صغيرة من وجهة نظر السلامة.

ودمت بخيرٍ


----------



## Fady (6 مارس 2006)

شكرا للتوضيح لكن أستطيع أن أخرج بكلامك إنه طائرات المدنية العادية مثل بوينج وايربس لا تستطيع الرجوع للخلف وذلك من أجل السلامة ...


----------



## اكرم تويج (6 مارس 2006)

اخي العزيز كان هذا سوالي من فتره وقد اجابوني وخاصت الاخ جاسر بشكل اكثر توضيحا وشكرا


----------



## جاسر (7 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

- الطائرات النفاثة وشبيهاتها -

إذا الطائرة فيها عاكس الدفع Thrust reverser 
فستكون 
1. خطورة الغازات التي ستخرج من مقدمة المحرك.
2. قد تؤدي الى خلع المحرك.

إذا الطائرة ما فيها عاكس الدفع
1. فليس لديها قدرة أصلاً

- الطائرات ذات الداسر (المروحية) -

لديها القدرة على الرجوع للخلف بتغيير زاوية الريش blade angle


- في جميع الحالات -

من وجهة نظر السلامة لا يمكن استخراجها من - الهنقر - باستخدام
محركات الطائرة بل لابد من المعدات الأرضية لسحبها.

.
.

والله أعلم

أخي فادي, أخي أكرم

جزاكما الله خير


----------



## وجدي_1405 (7 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاك الله خير على المعلومة يا جاسر .


----------



## جاسر (7 مارس 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

وجزاك الله خير أخي الفاضل وجدي


----------



## Fady (17 مارس 2006)

إخواني الأعزاء شكرا لكم جميعا ....


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (17 مارس 2006)

سبحان الله.

في الواقع يا أخي جاسر أنت في قسم هندسة الطيران بمثابة إبرة البنسلين التي تزيل الأوجاع والهموم إن صح التعبير.

فجزيت خيراًوبارك الله بك وجعلك ذخراً للهذا المنتدى.

فتقبل مني التحيه.


----------



## جاسر (19 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ..

فادي العفو 

فتي الميكانيك جزاك الله خير على تعليقك الجميل وعباراتك الرقيقة 
وتشبيهاتك البليغة  

والإخوان جميعاً ما يقصرون بنادول, إسبرين, فلوتاب يعني ما شاءالله صيدلية 

دمتم بخيرٍ


----------



## aerospace engineer (24 مارس 2006)

جاسر قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> بعض الطائرات المزودة بمحركات مروحية أو محركات ذات دواسر ( أصح تسمية!) تستطيع بالفعل التحرك للخلف, مثل طائرة النقل الحربي C-130. ولكن الطائرات النفاثة لا يمكنها ذلك حتى محركات الطائرات النفاثة الكبيرة لا يمكن أن تستخدم الـ Thrust reverser لخطورة الغازات الحارة وقد يؤدي الى خلع المحرك نتيجة القوة الكبيرة ولذلك لا يستخدم الا وقت لمس الأرض أثناء الهبوط أو الحط (أصح تسمية!).
> أما استخراجها من -الهنقر- فلابد يكون بواسطة مركبة صغيرة من وجهة نظر السلامة.
> ...



شكرا لك الزميل جاسر على المعلومة و لكني سمعت بان طائرة النقل C-17 ايضا قادرة للرجوع الى الخلف و هي نفاثة, هل يمكنك التحقق ان استطعت شكرا.


----------



## almutaz (31 مارس 2006)

salam everyone
concerning the usage of Thrust Reversers on groung, sure it is not adviseable but i could not understand some of the reasons said like
خطورة الغازات التي ستخرج من مقدمة المحرك????
قد تؤدي الى خلع المحرك.???
and as being said using Reversers for aircraft backward movement is not adviseable but it is practised oftenly when the aircraft is in an OPEN AREA, like i did not even heared of an engine being started while the aircraft is in hangar


----------



## waelusha (1 أبريل 2006)

مشكورين الكل عالاجابات


----------



## barood (29 أغسطس 2006)

من خلال خبرتي العملية البسيطة أن الطائرة لا تستخدم الدفعين الأمامي والعكسي في الساحات والهناغر لأسباب السلامة على الأشياء المحيطة، فقوة دفع الغازات قد تتسبب في رمي الأشياء أو حتى الأشخاص حولها

فعند الفنغر (النفق التلسكوبي) يوجد عادة أشخاص وركاب أو سيارات أمتعة


أما بالنسبة لتعبير " الغازات التي تخرج من مقدمة المحرك" فهو خاطئ لأنه حتى في الدفع العكسي تخرج الغازات من فوهة المحرك للخلف إنما تقوم الفوهة بتغيير إتجاهها.
وبالنسبة لتعبير " خلع المحرك" فهو أيضاً غير صحيح لأن الحمولات هذه كلها داخله في الحسابات التصميمية للطائرة

السبب الأكبر هو: سلامة الطيران والأشخاص العاملين في هذا المجال


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 أغسطس 2006)

احب ان اوضح معنيReverse thrust 
وهواداء مؤقت لدفع الغاز الناتج عن المحرك في اتجاه معاكس لاتجاهه الطبيعي( الاتجاه الطبيعي بان تدفع الغازات الي خلف الطائره) مما ينتج عنه ان هذه الغازات عند اصطدامها تتجه الي الامام مما يؤدي الي تقليل السرعه الطائره اثناء الهبوط بدرجه كبيره


----------

